# The economy, depression, the blame game



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

How many guys here find yourself the victim of your SO's rage and belittlement over the state of the economy and the hardships it causes?
Why must they insist that you aren't thoughtful, don't love them, don't respect them....because you don't buy them things or take them on dinners or vacations. Maybe you have some unfinished projects in the house because the materials for them require some cash outlay....when the big picture is really simple. You want to keep a roof over your families heads and the pantry full should things get worse.


----------

